# OEM Parking sensors



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

i found the diagram in the service manual
can anyone please send me a picture of the controller , it is located on the left side of the trunk


----------



## Egyptian (Dec 13, 2011)

ahaa...i ask u there and u ask here ya mido  sure u remembered me from the other forum  bas ana lessa mala2etsh rad 3ala so2aly  beta3 el cruse control we el kalam dah


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

mido said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Can anyone post the diagram for the parking sensors wiring ? Looking to see if i can buy the sensors and plug them if the wiring is there


You need a bumper with the holes for them.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## fkendrick (May 31, 2012)

Quite frankly, I am not comfortable with having them parking sensors beeping while I am deep into the parking. That is the main reason why I maintained the light signal but took the beeps out. I have never really gotten used to basing judgment toward them and I think that they are just an added pressure when you are going with your parking habits and rituals, if you have any.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Egyptian said:


> ahaa...i ask u there and u ask here ya mido  sure u remembered me from the other forum  bas ana lessa mala2etsh rad 3ala so2aly  beta3 el cruse control we el kalam dah


No man , i reply to u after checking..and posted here to find pictures for the controller
and as u can see no one replys


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

rbtec said:


> You need a bumper with the holes for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


it's not about holes for sensor...it's about the controller itself


----------



## rosco (May 31, 2012)

Has anyone had a hard time hearing the beeps when backing up. I have the 2012 Cruze and find it difficult to hear the beeping when backing near objects. I adjusted the "Chimes" to "High" but, all that did is make the door dinger get louder. Any suggestions


----------

